# Question on a wasp sting - Human



## Sunny

So, in the beginning of May I was stung by a wasp for the first time in my life, on my thumb. It hurt like heck and it had some minor swelling the day of the sting. A few days later my thumb was so swollen I couldn't even bend it, and this lasted for another three or four days. Everything I read says that I had a local allergic reaction. 

So, now it is over a month later. All swelling and redness is gone and there is just a little dot that shows where I was stung. All is good now, right?
WRONG!

This sucker still itches like crazy! It itches so badly I have to scratch it on furniture and other objects to make the itching weaken. I have been putting on Benadryl and other itching creams religiously, but it doesn't really help.

Okay, to the point of this thread:
Should this still be itching after more than a month???

My mother says it may be that a bit of stinger is still in my thumb, but I thought wasps didn't lose their stingers. Is this correct?
Has this happened to anyone else?


I don't want to go to the doctor for an itchy thumb, so any information would be great! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dusty1228

Wasps do NOT lose their stingers when they sting you, but that doesn't mean a part of it isn't in there. It's possible that a part of it broke off. Try to do a mudpack on the area. Let it dry completely and when you peel it off, if there is a part of a stinger in there it should come out when you peel the mud.

Have you tried baking soda and water? That usually eases the itching, even when benadryl won't. Also, try oral Banadryl instead of topical, it will probably make you sleepy but should do better than the cream.

You could also be having an allergic reaction as well. If none of this helps, I would definitely see a doctor, it sounds funny to go in for itchy thumb, but...


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for the reply, Dusty!

I took an oral Benadryl the day I woke up with an enormous thumb, and I slept all day! :lol:

I'll try the mud pack idea, I've been reading a lot about that.

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

Hey Sunny, how old are you that you NEVER was stun by bee before??!! :lol:

Sounds like you have an allergic reaction. I stay away from bees because I do. When I got beat I have a huge red very hard spot, which takes forever to go away. And yes, it's itching for even longer time. Very, very unpleasant. I'd suggest not to scratch there and may be cold compress can reduce the itching.


----------



## Sunny

I'm 18! :lol:

I try not to scratch it, but MAN it itches!

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

18 and you had never been stung?! That's impressive, I got my first sting when I was four. 
Anyway I have the same thing happen to me when I get stung and I always use water and baking soda, and I try to cover the part that got stung so I am less inclined to itch.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Have you tried soaking your hand in some hot water and Epsom salts to see if you can draw out anything that might be in there?


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for all of the ideas, guys!

We have some Epsom salts, I believe, so I'll try that as well.

Mom is going to think I'm making a bomb when she comes home and sees all of these things on the counter. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

BTW, I should of ask... Does it hurt or just itch? If just itching it'll go away eventually (although I'd try baking soda and other advices suggested). I just usually try not to point an attention on itchy spot - then it doesn't feel that bad.


----------



## Sunny

It doesn't hurt anymore, just itches extremely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

